# [Umfrage] Welchen Browser nutzt ihr?



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. Juni 2010)

Die Überschrifft sagt alles, welchen Browser nutzt ihr aktuell?
Ich persönlich nutze Opera...

Falls ihr mehrere Browser nutzt votet für den Browser den ihr am häufigsten benutzt.


----------



## Ezio (28. Juni 2010)

Dito, Opera ist der schnellste Browser und hat die meisten Funktionen.


----------



## Infin1ty (28. Juni 2010)

[X] Firefox 

Kann ja sein, dass Opera schnelle ist, aber ich habe mich zu sehr an den Firefox gewöhnt, genau so wie ich mit Mac OS X nicht richtig klar komme,
da ich schon immer Windoof nutze


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juni 2010)

Hmm gabs so etwas nicht schonmal? Naja zu faul zu suchen^^

[X] Opera

Ganz klar, hat sich über die Jahre bewährt


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. Juni 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hmm gabs so etwas nicht schonmal? Naja zu faul zu suchen^^



Ne, die letzte wahr von 2008 ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juni 2010)

Dann ist ja gut


----------



## Ezio (28. Juni 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/102613-welchen-browser-benutzt-du-hauptsaechlich.html


----------



## Rammstein (28. Juni 2010)

[X] Firefox

Wer benutzt denn bitte chrome?ich dachte das wär nen laufender trojaner den man sich frewillig ins fell setzt ^^


----------



## Ezio (28. Juni 2010)

Nein, Chrome ist ein sehr guter Browser. Etwa gleich schnell wie Opera, nur fehlen einige Funktionen wie Mail, Link, Unite...


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Juni 2010)

[*x*] _Internet Explorer_ 

Hab doch kürzlich erst den Quickpoll benutzt......den Thread gibt's ja schon, nur die Umfrage ist geschlossen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/102613-welchen-browser-benutzt-du-hauptsaechlich.html


----------



## Waldfee4890 (28. Juni 2010)

[x] Firefox


----------



## TheRammbock (28. Juni 2010)

[X] Firefox


----------



## rAveN_13 (28. Juni 2010)

fuchs +1


----------



## derP4computer (28. Juni 2010)

[x] FirePlorer


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

[x] Mozilla Firefox


----------



## Tin (28. Juni 2010)

[X] Safari

Absolut klasse Browser, sofern man ihn auf Mac OS nutzt. Läuft einwandfrei mit SafariBlock (nahezu identisch mit AdBlock Plus), aber eben nur auf Mac OS.

[X] Firefox

Auf meinem Windows-Rechner nutze ich Firefox. Leider keine Mehrfachauswahl möglich. Surfe aber fast ausschließlich mit meinem MacBook.



			
				Ezio schrieb:
			
		

> Opera ist der schnellste Browser und hat die meisten Funktionen


Seit wann das denn?


----------



## ShortyLimits (29. Juni 2010)

[X] Firefox


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juni 2010)

[x] Mozilla Firefox


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. Juni 2010)

(x) den klassischen internet explorer


----------



## mephimephi (29. Juni 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Dito, Opera ist der schnellste Browser und hat die meisten Funktionen.



das ich nicht lache, Computerbild benchmark? 

Firefox daheim und auf der Arbeit den Internet Explorer, wenn ich denn dazu komme


----------



## Autokiller677 (30. Juni 2010)

[x] Firefox
Ich hab gerade vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder Opera auprobiert, weil der von vielen als schneller und schlanker gelobt wird.
Aber der Werbeblocker tuts nicht richtig. Auf PCGH.de ist alle Werbung zu sehen, auf HWluxx, sind dafür gar keine Grafiken zu sehen, auch nicht die, die ich sehen will.
Dann bleib ich doch beim FF, mit der 4.02beta bin ich genauso schnell und hab ein paar nützliche Addons.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (1. Juli 2010)

[x] Opera


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Juli 2010)

[x] Firefox


----------



## Nomad (1. Juli 2010)

[X] Opera

Aber auch öfters mal FF, weil Opera manchmal Seiten nicht korrekt darstellt. Und bei FF kann man besser Vids downloaden^^


----------



## Miezekatze (1. Juli 2010)

Ich frag mich auch gerade seit wann Opera der schnellste sein soll... 

Ich hab gelesen am schnellsten ist Chrome 4 dann kommt Chrome 3 und dann Safari.... und Opera irgendwo ziemlich hinten....

ich selbst benutze am meisten Firefox bin aber klar für Safari


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2010)

[x] Firefox für fast alles
[x] Safari für Lokalisten.de (Das spinnt mit FF und lädt keine Bilder. Wenn jemand ne Idee hat warum, bitte PN!)


----------



## relgeitz (1. Juli 2010)

mephimephi schrieb:


> das ich nicht lache, Computerbild benchmark?
> 
> Firefox daheim und auf der Arbeit den Internet Explorer, wenn ich denn dazu komme



das teil heißt peacekeeper, und ist derzeit der anerkannteste browser speed test den es gibt. demnach liegt opera, chrome in führung, gefolgt von safari, am schluss kommt firefox ganz knapp vor IE8. (release versionen, keine betas)

nur weil FF so verbreitet ist, heißt das nicht, dass er der schnellste browser ist, IE ist auch nicht so dolle, und hat immer noch immense marktanteile. weiters kämpft FF mit dem neuen crash bug seit dem letzten update, also alles ist nicht toll, nur weil es jeder hat. Opera bietet halt ein gute grundpacket, mit allen funktionen die man als standard user braucht. 

front end performance test funktionen bietet jedoch derzeit leider noch immer nur FF, da muss yahoo noch nachlegen...

[x] Opera und Firefox


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Juli 2010)

Mozilla Firefox und auf dem Handy Opera und manchmal Internet Explorer...


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Juli 2010)

Firefox.
Läuft bei mir sehr stabil ist recht flott unterwegs und ich kann vieles so anpassen wie ich es haben will.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (1. Juli 2010)

[x] Firefox

Den IE mag ich nit so....


----------



## Holger15 (1. Juli 2010)

[x] Opera !

Einfach nur super: schnell, schlank und dank Link auch immer synchronisiert !


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Juli 2010)

[X] Firefox FTW


----------



## Ezio (1. Juli 2010)

mephimephi schrieb:


> das ich nicht lache, Computerbild benchmark?
> 
> Firefox daheim und auf der Arbeit den Internet Explorer, wenn ich denn dazu komme



Lass doch mal Peacekeeper durchlaufen. Opera 10.60 liegt an der Spitze gefolgt von Chromium.


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

opera, und zwar schon seit jahren  und für schmuddelseiten firefox (noscript, adblock plus etc.)


----------



## Kaktus (22. Juli 2010)

[X] den Fuchs

Aber mittlerweile wirkt mir der Fuchs zu überladen und lahm. Sofern ddas kommende Update auf 4 nicht hier Verbesserungen einführt, werd ich mich mal nach anderen Browsern umsehen. Opera hab ich zeitweise parallel verwendet, konnte mich aber rein gar nicht überzeugen.


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

[x] Mozilla Firefox
Mit vor ca einem Jahr auf Firefox umgestiegn, vorher hatte ich Internet Explorer


----------



## Tobias-F (25. Juli 2010)

Firefox
Anfangs den T-Online Browser, dann kurze Zeit IE und seit vielen Jahren dann Mozilla Firefox


----------



## Gast20140710 (26. Juli 2010)

Rammstein schrieb:


> [X] Firefox
> 
> Wer benutzt denn bitte chrome?ich dachte das wär nen laufender trojaner den man sich frewillig ins fell setzt ^^



*gähn*

chrome ist schnell, leichtgewichtig, minimalistisch designed, hat einen inkognito-modus, kann bookmarks synchronisieren, startet in <1sec

wüsste nicht, was für FF spricht.


----------



## Harti52 (26. Juli 2010)

[x] Firefox

nach Neuinst. von OS den Inet explorer um Firefox runterzuladen, dann nie wieder


----------



## Bärenmarke (26. Juli 2010)

[X] google chrome

Super schneller Browser und hatte bis jetzt noch keine Abstürze mit ihm 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## V!PeR (26. Juli 2010)

Seit Jahren schon Firefox und ich bin größtenteils zufrieden.


----------



## D.I.Y (26. Juli 2010)

[x] Google Chrome

Schnellster Browser (auch beim Browserstart <1 sek) und Design spricht mich an


----------



## Goldfinger (26. Juli 2010)

[x] Firefox, auch wenn er mir schon ein paar mal unerklärlich abgeschmiert ist gefällt er mir insgesamt am besten.


----------



## Per4mance (26. Juli 2010)

[x] Firefox

hab ich schon seit jahren und bin zufrieden damit bzw hab mich an ihn gewöhnt


----------



## Octopoth (26. Juli 2010)

[x] Internet Explorer


----------



## guna7 (27. Oktober 2010)

[x] Mozilla Firefox


----------



## Udem (27. Oktober 2010)

Habe mal eine Zeit lang Chrome benutzt, aber war wohl doch nichts für mich. Da haben einfach die ganzen Addons gefehlt. Benutze nun wieder Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## Heng (27. Oktober 2010)

[X] Opera

Schon seit eh und jeh. Sehr komfortabel und gut personalisierbar.
Manchmal brauche ich aber auch den Firefox, wenn Opera Seiten falsch anzeigt.


----------



## hwk (29. Oktober 2010)

SRWare Iron 7 .... Best


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2010)

Das Thema ist schon längst abgeschlossen.

Daher wird hier dicht gemacht!

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

